# Pbox Diesel chip



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Ever heard of them anyone?

Inherited one on my Fabia VRS and was wondering if it is any good?

I do have the receipt for fitting by a main dealer so i assume it doesnt have a custom map type thing it is purely a plug and play type thing so in all honestly more likely to do harm than good?

The website printed on it goes knowhere of any significance www.pbox.cc

I assume it is basically the same as a power commander for bikes ie it just scrambles the ECU's messages and sends it's own?

This is a pic of it.










and yes everyone i know the bonnet shut lines are minging:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

be very carful with these so called tuning boxes. most of them just fool the car into thinking its running colder or they just chuck more fuel in. they are a very half arsed way of doing things. 

I personally wouldn't touch one, ignore the fact I work for a tuning company thats my own honest opinion!


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

by the looks of it it's a proper tuning box not a chip that tricks the engine to think the engine is sucking in colder air. Is it the diesel Vrs you have? If so then the tuning box basically will adjust the injector timing and fuel rail pressure which gives you less turbo lag and a good increase in bhp, torque and MPG. I had one on my tdci mondeo and made it drive like a totally different car and had loads more torque,


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> be very carful with these so called tuning boxes. most of them just fool the car into thinking its running colder or they just chuck more fuel in. they are a very half arsed way of doing things.
> 
> I personally wouldn't touch one, ignore the fact I work for a tuning company thats my own honest opinion!


Like i said i am aware of how some of these 'tuning' boxes work so i hae no illutions as to what they can possibly do.

It does have the option of switching it off and i have found the throttle responsiveness is better with it off than on so that is what i leave it at. switched on there is most definatelty an increase in power but when you are in a 130hp diesel rollerskate it just isnt needed for the kind of driving i do.

On further investigation it appears the tuning box has been spliced intot he wire that goes to the end of the fuel rail/ pump so i;m guessing it is a ;just squirt more in' type of tuning box.

Might get it off and bung it on ebay see if i can make enough for a deposit for a set of coilovers!


----------

